# which light do you like



## nicoco (Mar 3, 2017)

I am getting ready to decorate our house, I like the retro light, which of the following is better？ any suggestion?
1.








2.









3.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow.... I think they are all pretty darn attractive.....

Can't see the appliucation.... but I'm prone to #1.


----------



## MikeFL (Nov 14, 2016)

top.
it looks like flames.
the others look funny.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

For what room? What's the room decor like?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1 or 2. I won't say what #3 looks like.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

They all look cool, but #1.


----------



## EmmaMoore (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks awesome. There are many steps you can take to decorate your home. Using retro lights in home is a good idea to achieve a retro look.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

They all look great.

I would choose depending on how much light you need


----------



## rockmup (Feb 20, 2017)

I like the idea of them. I'd open the gauges and make the needle sit on a number instead of reading 0,


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The top one. Amber colored glass is beautiful


----------



## jackchain (Apr 25, 2017)

white shade of light is good and fabulous


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

rockmup said:


> I like the idea of them. I'd open the gauges and make the needle sit on a number instead of reading 0,


Wire it so they peg when power is applied.:vs_bulb: :biggrin2:

#1


----------



## demi lovato (May 15, 2017)

#1 look more awesome


----------



## briansmith45 (Apr 6, 2017)

My favorite is also #1. Which one did you choose in the end?


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Not a fan of the gauges.


----------



## NWsyringa (May 24, 2017)

#1 seems like a great choice if you want/need a good amount of light... #3 is 2nd fave, but looks like it wouldn't give off as much light... :vs_bulb:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The bulbs appear retro.
IMO, the fixtures are steam punk, not retro.


----------



## Johnpbrown (Mar 27, 2018)

This kind of bulbs uses more electricity as compared to LED. Nowadays there are so many options available in LED also which consumes less electricity and give extraordinary look to your room.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks like a electrician got hit in the head with a pipe too hard, and woke up confused as to what trade he worked in. ... Sorry.....


----------



## Donnachaidh (Apr 1, 2018)

I like the symmetry of the first one so my vote is #1. The second one is a bit too haywire for my mind and yes, the third one does evoke a certain anatomy as another poster mentioned. I've never seen lights like this. They are terrific. Who makes these?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Donnachaidh said:


> I like the symmetry of the first one so my vote is #1. The second one is a bit too haywire for my mind and yes, the third one does evoke a certain anatomy as another poster mentioned. I've never seen lights like this. They are terrific. Who makes these?


He hasn't been back for over a year. . .

But, as Oso said they may be Steampunk - https://www.wayfair.com/West-Ninth-...MIzt_-oeia2gIVRbjACh14hgEQEAQYAiABEgL0UPD_BwE


----------



## haodl (Apr 2, 2018)

I like the first one


----------



## haodl (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## PeterTT (Jul 25, 2018)

me too like first


----------



## ponderlep (Jul 30, 2018)

#1 seems nicest.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Koa said:


> Not a fan of the gauges.


Me either. Lose the gauges and I could live with any of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## budgetminded (Aug 7, 2018)

The first one to me is more of a show stopper. Seems to make a decorating statement more than the other two for me.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

For gods sake, the OP posted in March 2017. If he ever came back, he never posted again. Let the thread die, again.


----------



## alessiahayden66 (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow!! I liked 2 one light most and really it’s amazing.


----------



## jenifervasquez (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello Nicoco. All designs of lighting are really cool but as per my experience why not you try Flush Mount Lights which reflect your luxury style and also inspire your home as well.


----------



## maria325 (Sep 24, 2018)

Very interesting lights, i must admit i haven't seen this before. I think number 1 is the best, the others look a bit too industrial.


----------

